# Looking to moving to Cyprus



## Jessyka199 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Me and my partner are thinking about moving to Cyprus, we are thinking about Paphos city and buying a nice villa there. I’m just wondering , it it safe? I never been to Cyprus but my partner has. We are going there soon to visit and look at properties. What is the best city to move in? I want somewhere safe. I read that is best to avoid villas and buy apartment above the ground? We really want to buy a proper house to raise a family in and not an apartment. I’m a bit worried if Cyprus is the right place , any help would be welcome! Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For full time living, especially if you have children an apartment is definitely not a good choice. 
The main thing you need to ask yourself is whether you can earn enough to keep a family. Would you or your partner need to find jobs or do you have an online business or something similar? If you need to work then you will need to have skills that will get you well paid jobs if you want to raise a family in Cyprus.


As for how safe it is I would say it as safe as most places and safer than a lot.


----------



## Jessyka199 (Jul 29, 2020)

Veronica said:


> For full time living, especially if you have children an apartment is definitely not a good choice.
> The main thing you need to ask yourself is whether you can earn enough to keep a family. Would you or your partner need to find jobs or do you have an online business or something similar? If you need to work then you will need to have skills that will get you well paid jobs if you want to raise a family in Cyprus.
> 
> As for how safe it is I would say it as safe as most places and safer than a lot.


Don’t worry about the job or money part. So you think is a good choice of place to live and raise kids? Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A good choice for living if you can stand the extreme temperatures which seem to get hotter every year (the reason we left after 14 years)
As for raising children I can't answer that as we didn't have young children while living there.


----------



## BlackRooster (Jul 30, 2020)

If you are thinking of buying a property in Cyprus, any property, make sure the property had full title deeds. There are very many properties in Cyprus still awaiting their title deeds after years & years. Also make sure you get an independent solicitor, not the same one as the sellers, even if you are offered a reduced price. Find a solicitor on your own & do lots of research into which ones are the best. 
Also if there are shared facilities ask how much the maintenance fee is, some of these are quite high & need to be thought about if you have a budget. 
If your children are going to be going to local Greek schools, it is free ( unless rules have changed) but if they will be going to a private English school, there will be a cost.


----------

